# Installed Ubuntu.Now What????



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

As the title reads
I finally installed ubuntu  (using 10GB of HDD)
I have a few queries:
Now what should I do to use it to the max? (Bit unclear, I know)
I'm unable to install Mac4Lin (cant figure out head or tail)
What media players are suitable in Ubuntu? (To play any freakin file under the sun,                                                                         with good GUI 
How to launch Compiz Fusion?
What line should I change in GRUB to make XP my first option while booting? (I dont know where GRUB is located either)
All help will be deeply appreciated


----------



## R2K (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
congrats and I hope u will enjoy using it


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

yes i am 
but i need more help 
Any body ?????


----------



## mehulved (Aug 29, 2008)

Mac4Lin is already available as deb's see the mac4lin thread on the repositories to add.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, checking it out
What about Compiz And Grub??


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

Grub is located in /boot/grub/ folder and the OS list is in menu.lst file in that folder. As for the Windows being the default, you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
Just open a Terminal (Konsole if on KDE) and enter the following commands
It is wise to backup. Remember when using sudo it will ask for YOUR password. We use sudo to gain root power(admin-like) to change system files.

```
sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bkup
```


```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
.
It will ask YOUR  password and enter it. Now the menu.lst will open in Gedit(Notepad-like) and navigate to *##default num* and change the default value from 0 to anyone you want. Remember the counting begins from 0 and not 1  .
So if your Windows is in the 5th line then change default to 4.
Further you can change the timeout before an OS is booted. Check towards timeout and change it to say, 10 to make it boot in 10 seconds. 

Media Player is a personal choice and you will be spoilt for choice  In GNOME ,Banshee and Exaile will be fine and in KDE, Amarok just rocks!!! Ubuntu doesnt come tih codecs due to patent issues. So you have to download GStreamer codecs (K-Media like).

Just open Appereances from Preferences menu and under Effects tab and make the choice. For advanced conf download ccsm (Conpiz Settings manager)

And dont forget to see the sticky of FAQs and time will teach you everything. 
[*Readme] These topics have been covered*
Oh baba haath dard ho gaya


----------



## hullap (Aug 29, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> What media players are suitable in Ubuntu? (To play any freakin file under the sun,                                                                         with good GUI
> How to launch Compiz Fusion?


mplayer, smplayer, vlc media player, totem
install fusion-icon


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 29, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> As the title reads
> I finally installed ubuntu  (using 10GB of HDD)
> I have a few queries:
> Now what should I do to use it to the max? (Bit unclear, I know)
> ...



What error you are getting while installing mac4lin. first of all extract mac4lin.tar.gz archive and then browse to gtk metacity folder and there you'll find four theme files.Apply anyone of them.

As far as media player is concerned vlc is my fav.Open terminal/Konsole and type following to install vlc

sudo apt-get install vlc

or click here to install vlc

To enable compiz effects direct rendering must be enabled.To check this type 

glxinfo | grep rendering

For this graphics driver must be installed.If you have intel onboard graphics then there's no problem but in case of dedicated nvidia/ati card you must enable restricted driver to get compiz working. To get basic compiz effects enable it from system menu 

system -> preferences -> visual effects -> choose normal or extra.

To further tweak compiz setting install compizconfig-settings-manager package. type in terminal 

sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager

or click here to install compizconfig-settings-manager


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

Thnk You all
I had a little prob with the terminal (Wont let me type the admin password)
So I installed the required soft (Banshee, Exaile, VLC) through the package Manager. 

Thank you CadCrazy for the nVidia link for compiz
Its up and running now 

As far as Mac4lin is concerned, it was just a misinterpretration of commands due to which I confused myself
Only prob is that the safari theme works only for FF 2.0.0.16 and not 3.0 
Thank you all 

PS, Any answers to my first question?


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 29, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I had a little prob with the terminal (Wont let me type the admin password)
> So I installed the required soft (Banshee, Exaile, VLC) through the package Manager.



Hehe this is not prob with your terminal. You can't see password when you type it in terminal, weird isn't it . Simply press enter after you type the password.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

oh i see
Thanks for clearing that up
Now another prob:
When ubuntu first accessed my HDD partitions (NTFS), i did not pay attention to the pop up and just clicked on "next"
Now, it says "Unable to mount partition"
What setting should I look into to access it?
PS:Mac4Lin is also functioning now 
    But I'm unable to download AWN dock


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is the offline method to install awn dock.Download this file. Its a tar.gz archive. Extract it and copy extracted awn_hardy folder to your home ( Places -> Home Folder). Now open terminal and type following



> cd awn_hardy
> sudo dpkg -i *.deb


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you CadCrazy. 
Will Ubuntu run on my friend's PC with 256 MB ram?
Or will it lag?
a few eye candies ON will be a bonus


----------



## mehulved (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know why you people like making things difficult for yourself. For mac4lin, just add this repository and use synaptic to install all the components.
deb *ppa.launchpad.net/udienz/ubuntu hardy main


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

Dude
Its already installed 
Now my query is that will it run on 256 MB Ram with some fx on compiz fusion?
Its my friend's PC


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 31, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I don't know why you people like making things difficult for yourself. For mac4lin, just add this repository and use synaptic to install all the components.
> deb *ppa.launchpad.net/udienz/ubuntu hardy main



Pehle kahan soo raha tha 

No ubuntu sucks big time on 256 mb ram  





mehulved said:


> I don't know why you people like making things difficult for yourself. For mac4lin, just add this repository and use synaptic to install all the components.
> deb *ppa.launchpad.net/udienz/ubuntu hardy main



Pehle kahan soo raha tha


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

Why double post ?
Any thanks for that RAM update
Now,What more can I do with Ubuntu?
It works like makhan on my 7600 and with 2GB RAM


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

Your that NTFS problem is solved ??

Otherwise install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config by typing

```
sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
```

You will get Accessories -> System Tools --> NTFS Configuration Tool
After opening it, it will detect all of your NTFS partitions. Check all, it will automatically edit your fstab file so that all drives get mounted when u boot into Ubuntu.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

It now says "You are not privileged to Mount this parttion"
I did follow those instructions and restarted the Ubuntu


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

Start program as root (i.e. sudo)


----------



## hullap (Aug 31, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> It now says "You are not privileged to Mount this parttion"
> I did follow those instructions and restarted the Ubuntu


press alt+f2
then write

```
gksudo ntfs-config
```


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

Done that
Its mounting on boot now 
And Finally,
How do I run CZ on Wine?
It is a game folder on another drive, not XP's default "C" drive....


----------



## hullap (Aug 31, 2008)

just opening the game executable runs the game here
its 100% wine compatible


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

By double clicking on steam.exe, I get the following error:


> Steam.exe(main exception): Cannot open blob archive file:CMultifieldBlob (mem-mapped file):Failed to MapViewOfFile


And I've bought the anthology for 500Rs (Original)


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 1, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Done that
> Its mounting on boot now
> And Finally,
> How do I run CZ on Wine?
> It is a game folder on another drive, not XP's default "C" drive....



I think you better install the game in wine by double clicking on the game installer in ubuntu.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> By double clicking on steam.exe, I get the following error:
> And I've bought the anthology for 500Rs (Original)


Emulation is the best thing to do, instead play games on Windows only.
also, there is no need to restart Ubuntu after every software install like in windows, except for kernel updates.

everything else works on the fly.
also try this
Ubuntu:Hardy


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

Then I'll leave gaming for XP 
What else can I do now?
I mean it is configured to run any media file, has Fx 3.0
Arre haan...
What good is Ubuntu Studio?
Can I install it's apps on Hardy?
How can I sync my Synth (with no USB ) with my Ubuntu?
my synth has MIDI-out...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ubuntu STudio is dedicated to Multimedia creation/editing needs and yes you can install its appz in Ubuntu!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

Great..... 
So about my synth
How do I sync it?
Or do I just record it through line-in?
Also, where are the packages installed?
I installed LAME thru package manager but I'm unable to direct Audacity to it


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2008)

^Audacity will find LAME automatically, at least it does in my case. To see where the packages are installed, select it from Synaptic and click properties and change the tabs to see the info.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, Thanks man 
Will KDE apps work on Gnome?
I mean, I know they are different 
But if Amarok works, then why not Marble ( Mapping software)?
Is there some procedure involved?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2008)

yes they would but a few QT library would be installed.
you can you synaptic package manager to install any application


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 3, 2008)

But when I try to install Marble
It says that "somethingmarble.deb" was not found 
And
What Gnome apps are recommended for complete multimedia and editing (sound and video) use?


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 3, 2008)

For Audio editing use Audacity while for video editing there's no good application exists. Try Lives, Kino,cinepaint,kdenlive etc. Visit this page for more info


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 3, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Navigate to *##default num *and change the default value from 0 to anyone you want. Remember the counting begins from 0 and not 1  .
> So if your Windows is in the 5th line then change default to 4.


I did not get the underlined statement
The default number is 0
So what should I change it to so that XP is first in line?

And How do I install XboxMedia Centre On Ubuntu?
I get directed to this page when I click on Instructions:
*xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=185738
Plz Help......

Bumped again


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

While booting note down the line where windows xp entry is and then edit as needed.

XMBC install.
Open a Terminal and enter 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
 and add the following 2 repos


> deb *ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main
> deb-src *ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main


Do a 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get update
```
 and then install it from Synaptic.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 3, 2008)

Will do that as soon as boot into Ubuntu
Thanks...
what basic steps should I remember to install a soft on Gnome?
This is so that atleast I can try installing some packages on my own...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

It will be easy to install from Synaptic. Just download the .deb(like .exe for windows) packages and you will be fine. If you want latest packages of some apps then head over to getdeb.net and download the deb and install by double-clicking.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 4, 2008)

> what basic steps should I remember to install a soft on Gnome?
> This is so that atleast I can try installing some packages on my own...


Welcome to the World of Linux  may the force be with you. 

You can do any of the following. 
1. Install through Synaptic.
2. Use the Add / Remvoe programs link in the menus. 
3.  You could download the deb files from a site like getdeb.net and then install it. 
4. You could compile from the source itself. 

Pretty much everything you need should be in Ubuntu repositories itself.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks "person from Zarthos" 
is there some problem with XBMc?
I installed it and now it just shows me a blank screen when started.
Did some googling but didnt help... 
FYI I have 64-bit Ubuntu with 2 gigs RAM 

And any other sites other than getdeb?
How's this:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GNOME_applications


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

Installing from .deb packages or synaptic is far easy than compiling and messing arrund.

Try to start XMBC from the Terminal to see any errors.

What other appz do you need?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

How to start in terminal and then spot errors?
and if there are any, how to rectify?

Regarding apps, I was just asking in general.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

Try to enter xmbc  and press enter in the terminal. Like if you wanna start firefox from the terminal just eneter firefox and press enter.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

Yup 
there's an error:





> cannot find mode 0x1ae


WTH is it? 
Googling is not helping


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^Ask in *xbmc.org/forum/ and will get prompt reply


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

Fuhget it,
I'm better off uninstalling the damn thing
76 MB wasted 
Any other soft that can replicate Win Media Centre? 
And what sites are recommended for Gnome Apps?
Also, what is the procedure for installing KDE Apps on Gnome? (Didnt get a straight reply earlier)


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^There is no special way ,just a simple way to install GNOME/KDE apps from Synaptic and you can install KDE appz in GNOME and vice versa without any problem.
DOnt go around like a Windows user who have to search for sites to get the apps. In Linux all apps are present in Package Manager(Synaptics). Thats the beauty of Linux.
Why are you insisting on getting a site?

How about Myth TV ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

OK man
Will be more Linux-geek-like 
PS. What do you'll do with your linux system?
I mean, what can ou'll do?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^You tell me what you wanna do on Linux?


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 5, 2008)

> uhget it,
> I'm better off uninstalling the damn thing
> 76 MB wasted
> Any other soft that can replicate Win Media Centre?
> ...


Have you tried Exaile or Amarok . Although they aren't exactly Win Media Centre like they do their jobs quite well. 

The only recommended applications are basically the ones in the repositories . Everythign else other than that is at your own risk. Although installing these debs in 9o% of the systems there occasionally comes along an error that irks people out. My recommendations is to stick with the repos until you get quite familiar with it and then probably gettign the source or tweaking other applications. 

There is no difference in installing KDE applications in Gnome. What does differ is the libraries the application use. When you install KDE applications it brings in files necessary for the file to work in Gnome which otherwise be already on KDE systems. If you are one of the resource conscious folk then I would recommend against it. To install the application you can use any of the above methods mentioned above. 



> How about Myth TV ?


My apologies I think I misunderstood what you were talking about. It is only after I read this did I understand what you need. There are quite a few applications you can use to hook up a media center. In fact there are distros exactly made for it. 

MythTv - The most advanced one and has way too many options lol. 
XawTV  
TvTime
The last two are very basic ones. I have found that MythTv or TvTime works fine in my case. The main problem is configuring a Tv tuner for your system . If you are using one of those Pinnacle ones you should be fine. but if you are using an el cheapo card then you might be out of luck. 


> PS. What do you'll do with your linux system?
> I mean, what can ou'll do?


The easier question for me is "What do I don't do?." Even then I think theres nothing I do in Windows that I don't do in Linux. Yes there might be a bit of work required tog et something to work. But I really don't mind doing that.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2008)

Great explanation man. Thanks 
Will install MythTV and stick to recommended repositries. 
I have pinnacle's card, so It should sync properly
So, What dont I do?...
Give me some time guys and slowly the n00bishness will go away


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 6, 2008)

> Great explanation man. Thanks
> Will install MythTV and stick to recommended repositries.


MythTV as I said has a ton load of options to configure to get it working. but nonetheless it has that many features that you could use also. For beginners Id actually stick to TvTime the problem with TvTime is that you cant record a program. 

Most of the pinnacle cards should work fine.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2008)

-bumped-
I'm unable to remove that damn XBMC now 
It fails to show up the add/ remove applications list


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

bumped again
Xbmc is not showing up in the add/remove apps list 
How to atleast remove the entry from the menu?


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

^^alacarte 

menu editor it is


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2008)

OK man
Will look into it  

Now there is a slight glitch
Whenever I shut down/restart (anything related to booting), I first get a long list of errors in command-line and then instead of that status bar decreasing (boot screen i mean), it just shows the ubuntu logo and then shuts down/restarts
What can be the prob?
Will post a screenshot of the error if time permits

Also

Can I fix grub?
I mean first it would show 3 options for Linux, "Other operating systems" and then XP
I would generally go about with my keyboard selecting the required OS
It would skip the text "Other OSes" and come to XP
Now, it considers the text "Other OSes" as an option too 
How do I fix it?
PS. I know it's pretty minor but help would be appreciated


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

yup fixing grub is about deleting/editing few lines

post or upload menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst) content here

Offtopic:

your siggy is similar


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2008)

OK 
Will do that as soon as I boot into Ubuntu later today
And what about the first prob?

Here is the grub menu:


> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
> ...


Can you also provide a way to make Windows my first option? I did what rahimveron told me but it worked only for about a week


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> OK
> Will do that as soon as I boot into Ubuntu later today
> And what about the first prob?
> 
> ...


Please post the exact error, and then we could try to help


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
# grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
# grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
# and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
#
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
[COLOR=Green]default 2[/COLOR]

## timeout sec
# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
# (normally the first entry defined).
timeout 10

## hiddenmenu
# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours
[COLOR=Green]color cyan/blue white/blue[/COLOR]

## password ['--md5'] passwd
# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
# control (menu entry editor and command-line) and entries protected by the
# command 'lock'
# e.g. password topsecret
# password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/
# password topsecret

#
# examples
#
# title Windows 95/98/NT/2000
# root (hd0,0)
# makeactive
# chainloader +1
#
# title Linux
# root (hd0,1)
# kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
#

#
# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##
## default kernel options
## default kernel options for automagic boot options
## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
## kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
## kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
# kopt=root=UUID=a0b7061e-6f0d-42d2-96a9-d7a119e9a99e ro

## Setup crashdump menu entries
## e.g. crashdump=1
# crashdump=0

## default grub root device
## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
# groot=(hd0,8)

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. alternative=true
## alternative=false
# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. lockalternative=true
## lockalternative=false
# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
## alternatives
## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options
## e.g. lockold=false
## lockold=true
# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option
## multiple altoptions lines are allowed
## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options
## altoptions=(recovery) single
# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst
## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the
## alternative kernel options
## e.g. howmany=all
## howmany=7
# howmany=all

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option
## e.g. memtest86=true
## memtest86=false
# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
## can be true or false
# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
## can be true or false
# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

title Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
root (hd0,8)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=a0b7061e-6f0d-42d2-96a9-d7a119e9a99e ro quiet splash
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
quiet

title Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (recovery mode)
root (hd0,8)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=a0b7061e-6f0d-42d2-96a9-d7a119e9a99e ro single
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic

[COLOR=Red]title Ubuntu 8.04.1, memtest86+
root (hd0,8)
kernel /boot/memtest86+.bin
quiet[/COLOR]

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

[COLOR=Red]# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title Other operating systems:
root[/COLOR]


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda1
title Microsoft Windows XP Professional
root (hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader +1
```
Edit the green lines as I have.

Delete the red lines.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ Oi, disable smilies


----------



## hullap (Sep 26, 2008)

^ or use 
	
	



```

```


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

^^yup  
quick reply is lacking it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2008)

Whats with the colors? 


> # Pretty colours
> color cyan/blue white/blue


And can I just copy paste the text you gave and make it my new grub menu?
Too lazy to search now...
And yeah..Thanks a million


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah but if anything misses or any other char adds up by mistake then you surely will have to devote more time to correct it  

Those colors will give some colors to your Grub menu, which is black and white by default.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 2, 2008)

Wierd
But It's reverted back to the same prob 
Also, now it wont let me edit menu.lst
How do I log in as admin and get it done?


----------



## hullap (Oct 2, 2008)

```
sudo gedit /boot/menu.lst
```
with your normal user


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2008)

There is no root login in Ubuntu. It is disabled by default. Instead of that precede your command with *sudo* to run that command as root user.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 2, 2008)

make a launcher for this, it helps to edit files quickly

```
gksudo nautilus
```


----------

